# Would you like to be rich or have friends.



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 29, 2018)

Same as above.
You can't have two things at one time. If you choose being rich, you will not have many friends.
If you have many friends, you won't be rich(at best above average).


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 30, 2018)

Ill take rich with a few friends over above average with many friends


I thought it was gonna be rich with no friends at all you made it too easy

I dont want many friends anyway

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jessica (May 31, 2018)

I already have friends and not much money, and I'm happy.

They say that money can buy happiness, but I'd rather have no money and friends who are true to me and like me for who I am instead of how much money I have.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 31, 2018)

I've had friends all my life but never money.

I wouldn't mind changing that up.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> I've had friends all my life but never money.
> 
> I wouldn't mind changing that up.


What about having a few friends, but not being forced to work till the end.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> What about having a few friends, but not being forced to work till the end.



Its not that I'm against having friends, but its been my experience that true friends are incredibly rare. Most people who you think are friends lack the loyalty you need to be with you through good and bad times. 

So if I could have a few totally loyal friends and enough money to live comfortably for the rest of my life, but not exactly rich? I'd be okay with that.

But if I had Jay-Z level money and no friends I could take that too. I really despise shallow ppl who are only conditional friends.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Its not that I'm against having friends, but its been my experience that true friends are incredibly rare. Most people who you think are friends lack the loyalty you need to be with you through good and bad times.
> 
> So if I could have a few totally loyal friends and enough money to live comfortably for the rest of my life, but not exactly rich? I'd be okay with that.
> 
> But if I had Jay-Z level money and no friends I could take that too. I really despise shallow ppl who are only conditional friends.


I personally don't believe in perfect friends. In fact, I have a few mates and one "true"(but not perfect) friend. Honestly I'm familiar with loneliness, because many people have rejected me, so I would choose being rich.
Ya know I'm not against working, but there are two issues:
1.I don't always want to work(I have now holiday till the end of September), because I want to spend this time on playing games/watching movies.
2.I live in small town and I'm afraid of the fact that at work many people will bully me or give me too difficulty tasks.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> I personally don't believe in perfect friends. In fact, I have a few mates and one "true"(but not perfect) friend. Honestly I'm familiar with loneliness, because many people have rejected me, so I would choose being rich.
> Ya know I'm not against working, but there are two issues:
> 1.I don't always want to work(I have now holiday till the end of September), because I want to spend this time on playing games/watching movies.
> 2.I live in small town and I'm afraid of the fact that at work many people will bully me or give me too difficulty tasks.



Which is another reason I'd take the money. Regular work is just plain awful.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Which is another reason I'd take the money. Regular work is just plain awful.


Especially when you are one of the best students in High School and guy who only graduated from Elementary School calls you stupid.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (May 31, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Especially when you are one of the best students in High School and guy who only graduated from Elementary School calls you stupid.



Aspirations help there. I can ignore people like that when I know that eventually I'll be able to leave said job to something much better. And then we'll see who the real idiot is.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 31, 2018)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Aspirations help there. I can ignore people like that when I know that eventually I'll be able to leave said job to something much better. And then we'll see who the real idiot is.


Honestly I don't have to prove anything to that kind of people. Of course I don't have anything against people who are poor educated, but when someone starts attacking you, he/she crossed the line and should be punished.
Now, I graduated school. Maybe I wasn't the best, but still good(despite skipping lessons). I passed Maturity Exam(oral exam) on 95% from English and 97% from Polish.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 1, 2018)

Friends and human relationships/interactions are much more important than materialistic things, it is true what they say that money cannot buy your happiness or friends. I would take good understanding friends over material stability


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Friends and human relationships/interactions are much more important than materialistic things, it is true what they say that money cannot buy your happiness or friends. I would take good understanding friends over material stability


But this guy seems to be happy with money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 1, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> But this guy seems to be happy with money


It is a good thing I am different from that character


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> It is a good thing I am different from that character


Why? You can't call him heartless.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 1, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Why? You can't call him heartless.


Just because we are all unique individuals


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Just because we are all unique individuals


I see, but I still like these homicidal maniacs. It is sad that Kishi killed them so soon.
-"Do you want me to kill you,Hidan" .
-"Like you could, Kakuzu".
It was funny as hell, honestly.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 1, 2018)

Honestly, I would choose being rich to the point when I wouldn't have to go to work(I still don't have to in fact).

People aren't good nowadays. Everything is about Instagram,celebrities and gym. When you are different, you will be "destroyed". They will bully you as long as they want to and you will end "fighting" 11 people at once.
You can also work hard(study) and try to improve, but after nearly 5 years you find out that you lost you teenage years on studying.
My motto is eat or be eaten.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Jun 3, 2018)

Money.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 3, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> Money.





HisokaRollin said:


> Money.


Wise decision. Enjoy it like Deidara TNT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 4, 2018)

Money with fewer friends. I'm very introverted and the few friends I have is pretty much good enough for me.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 4, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> Money with fewer friends. I'm very introverted and the few friends I have is pretty much good enough for me.


Good choice(same as mine). I'm also introverted and I bet that I have less friends than you, so money is the best option, because they are eternal(a lot of money), so you can have them at least to the rest of your life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Jun 4, 2018)

Money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jun 4, 2018)

Money. I already have very few friends so not like I'm losing anything


----------



## El Hit (Jun 4, 2018)

If I can keep few friends the money obviously.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 7, 2018)

Can i mooch off my friends?


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 7, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Can i mooch off my friends?


You mean using big amount of friends in order to get money and food from them?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 7, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> You mean using big amount of friends in order to get money and food from them?


To get by them yes


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 7, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> To get by them yes


It could be hard, because even stupid people(who don't want to use their Brain too much) gain intelligence and Math skills when it comes to money.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2018)

I think we know my position on this.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

John Wick said:


> I think we know my position on this.


Nope. At least I don't know.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Nope. At least I don't know.


ah you're new you don't know my schtick


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

John Wick said:


> ah you're new you don't know my schtick


Maybe not that new(4 months), but I'd like to hear your opinion about that.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Maybe not that new(4 months), but I'd like to hear your opinion about that.


people are ultimately ruled by emotions, friends come and go and can betray you, money on the other hand can't, ergo I choose money.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

John Wick said:


> people are ultimately ruled by emotions, friends come and go and can betray you, money on the other hand can't, ergo I choose money.


Man. I'm starting to love ya already.(no homo). If you roll on 1st page of this thread, ya will se my opinion.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Man. I'm starting to love ya yet(no homo). If you roll on 1st page of this thread, ya will se my opinion.


weird most people hate me here.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

John Wick said:


> weird most people hate me here.


Why? You have a perfect vision of the world in speaking of about choice between friends and money.I personally would betray people that  I don't like/hate to get money. I also wouldn't help them if they needed help(if someone bully you in your teenage years, he should be aware of the fact that one day you will take revenge on him/her). That's my vision of the world. I use people and manipulate them to get what I want. As I said in a few posts before, I play nice guy in real life  in order to get benefits, like borrowimg me things or helping me in bad moments. I sometimes lower my intelligence in order to gather more information or things about people I know.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Why? You have a perfect vision of the world in speaking of about choice between friends and money.I personally would betray people that  I don't like/hate to get money. I also wouldn't help them if they needed help(if someone bully you in your teenage years, he should be aware of the fact that one day you will take revenge on him/her). That's my vision of the world. I use people and manipulate them to get what I want. As I said in a few posts before, I play nice guy in real life  in order to get benefits, like borrowimg me things or helping me in bad moments. I sometimes lower my intelligence in order to gather more information or things about people I know.


I mean I'm an arsehole because it amuses me


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

John Wick said:


> I mean I'm an arsehole because it amuses me


What exactly?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> What exactly?


I act condescending and arrogant and vain because It amuses me but I'm courteous to people that have earned my respect.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

John Wick said:


> I act condescending and arrogant and vain because It amuses me but I'm courteous to people that have earned my respect.


Same as me. That's why I like ya already.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Same as me. That's why I like ya already.


I'm not quite as cavalier as you you've been upgraded from oxygen thief to bmw driver.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

John Wick said:


> I'm not quite as cavalier as you you've been upgraded from oxygen thief to bmw driver.


Can you explain(if it is not metaphor)?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Can you explain(if it is not metaphor)?


urban dictionary my dude.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

John Wick said:


> urban dictionary my dude.


You mean that I'm  asshole,right?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> You mean that I'm  asshole,right?


yeah but don't feel bad since it ties in with your convictions.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

John Wick said:


> yeah but don't feel bad since it ties in with your convictions.


If ya know what I had to stand for, you will change your opinion. Honestly, I wasn't always like that, but some things and events in life change people.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> If ya know what I had to stand for, you will change your opinion. Honestly, I wasn't always like that, but some things and events in life change people.





Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Why? You have a perfect vision of the world in speaking of about choice between friends and money.I personally would betray people that  I don't like/hate to get money. I also wouldn't help them if they needed help(if someone bully you in your teenage years, he should be aware of the fact that one day you will take revenge on him/her). That's my vision of the world. I use people and manipulate them to get what I want. As I said in a few posts before, I play nice guy in real life  in order to get benefits, like borrowimg me things or helping me in bad moments. I sometimes lower my intelligence in order to gather more information or things about people I know.


The thing is though you're very actions are dishonourable, like I don't betray people Or act in a manner that I gain an edge through underhanded tactics anyone that I've deemed valuable I gain what I want from them through loyalty, I'd only harm someone that wronged me if there was a benefit from doing so.

And like I don't sugarcoat stuff and act nice.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 8, 2018)

I think having friends and not much money is better than having a lot of money and no friends. No matter how rich they get, a lonely person still knows that they are lonely. So long as you're not painfully starving or homeless, its possible to forget you're poor when you have friends.  I'm pretty comfortable being alone a lot of the time. But when I'm truly happy its with people I care about, not possessions. 

I'd rather be drinking cheap vodka, eating chips and joking around with a group of friends than sitting alone drinking fine wine and eating steak. I have more fun playing stupid and cheap pre-owned games with friends than I do playing newer and more advanced games on my own. Because the real human responses are usually funnier and more interesting. I'd rather find a girlfriend who actually loves me than spend a thousand dollars on an expensive hooker who I know would rather stab me in the face than fuck me.

Plus, like a few people have suggested, friends have practical value. If you're good at getting job interviewers to like you its easier to get jobs. Unless you're really ludicrously skilled and/or wealthy. If you can make friends, life will make you happy.

Unless of course by "not rich" we're talking about having absolute abject poverty. I mean I'm typing this on a laptop in a house. Plus I've got a good education and only have to work about 35-40 hours a week. By the standards of a bunch of orphans having to drink cholera water to survive to the day I'm fucking rich. I doubt I'd be much happier if me and a large group of friends were likely to die any day from a natural disaster, disease or act of brutality from a horrible war or genocide.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

John Wick said:


> The thing is though you're very actions are dishonourable, like I don't betray people Or act in a manner that I gain an edge through underhanded tactics anyone that I've deemed valuable I gain what I want from them through loyalty, I'd only harm someone that wronged me if there was a benefit from doing so.
> 
> And like I don't sugarcoat stuff and act nice.


Maybe some of my actions don't have honour, however I only want to harm people(not physically) who messed with me. The rest I will use for my purposes or like them(depends who is it). When people look at you weird or make fun of you in the shadows(if ya know, what I mean), you have only one option:eat or be eaten.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

Aduro said:


> I think having friends and not much money is better than having a lot of money and no friends. No matter how rich they get, a lonely person still knows that they are lonely. And most people are hard-wired to want to be really loved by others. I'm pretty comfortable being alone a lot of the time. But when I'm truly happy its with people I care about, not possessions. I'd rather by drinking cheap vodka with a group of friends than sitting alone drinking fine wine. I have more fun playing stupid and cheap pre-owned games with friends than I do playing newer and more advanced games on my own. Because the real human responses are usually funnier and more interesting. I'd rather find people that actually love me than spend a thousand dollars on an expensive hooker who I know would rather stab me in the face than fuck me.
> 
> Plus, like a few people have suggested, friends have practical value. If you're good at getting job interviewers to like you its easier to get jobs. Unless you're really ludicrously skilled and/or wealthy. If you can make friends, life will make you happy.
> 
> Unless of course by "not rich" we're talking about having absolute abject poverty. I mean I'm typing this on a laptop in a house. Plus I've got a good education and only have to work about 35-40 hours a week. By the standards of a bunch of orphans having to drink cholera water to survive to the day I'm fucking rich. I doubt I'd be much happier if me and a large group of friends were likely to die any day from a natural disaster, disease or act of brutality from a horrible war or genocide.


I didn't say that you would have no friends. If you had(for example) 100 friends and not too much money, you would have a lot of money and 10 friends.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Maybe some of my actions don't have honour, however I only want to harm people(not physically) who messed with me. The rest I will use for my purposes or like them(depends who is it). When people look at you weird or make fun of you in the shadows(if ya know, what I mean), you have only one option:eat or be eaten.


So? Exacting vengeance has no benefit since the people that shit talk me are already people I see as having no value or benefit from knowing or not worth having a personality with some kind of depth. 

If they have to badmouth you in the shadows and not too your face they're not worth even acknowledging since I tell people too their face that I dislike them


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

John Wick said:


> So? Exacting vengeance has no benefit since the people that shit talk me are already people I see as having no value or benefit from knowing or not worth having a personality with some kind of depth.
> 
> If they have to badmouth you in the shadows and not too your face they're not worth even acknowledging since I tell people too their face that I dislike them


I know, but society is always society. Even if you are good person inside(or at least someone who doesn't mess with the others), public opinion if someone lied about you, will be against you. It's not easy to be treated better in small town(15000-20000 residents) when people know about the others.


----------



## Aduro (Jun 8, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> I didn't say that you would have no friends. If you had(for example) 100 friends and not too much money, you would have a lot of money and 10 friends.


Friends come and go. Even a really close friend will probably move away for a job or a family at some point. But the ability to make friends and have a good time easily shouldn't be underestimated.

Hell, after I graduated I moved from having friends to having disposable income. I've basically lived these scenarios out in the past 18 months. I don't have to pay rent now 'cos I moved back with my parents after graduating. But I've got a steady job so I have more money to spend on what I want and I'm saving quite a bit. But I've been depressed. Because I'm spending less time with people I enjoy being around. While I had a fantastic time at Uni. Even though I was on a tighter budget to make rent and didn't have a games console or money to go anywhere fancy.

I met a lot of friends at university who I'll likely never see again, at least not on a regular basis. I spent my afternoons having fulfilling and challenging conversations that helped my grow as a person. And spent my evenings having a great time with a load of geeky friends. But in the small town I've moved back into, there are very few people who I can have those bonds with. Because there aren't societies and seminars full of people who gather to talk about the things I'm interested in. I don't get invited to parties or go to society meeting like I could at university. The people I work with aren't really friends to me like my classmates were. So yeah, money doesn't really buy happiness for me. 

I don't think being a millionaire would make me nearly as happy, compared to spending more time with good friends.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> I know, but society is always society. Even if you are good person inside(or at least someone who doesn't mess with the others), public opinion if someone lied about you, will be against you. It's not easy to be treated better in small town(15000-20000 residents) when people know about the others.


I mean public opinion is irrelevant too me since I already act like an arrogant condescending smug twat, and I deem their opinion too be worthless, however since I've cultivated loyalty among friends and accumulated power and influence regardless of their opinion people will still interact with me on my terms.

I did this when I worked and let my work determine my value not some popularity contest.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

John Wick said:


> I mean public opinion is irrelevant too me since I already act like an arrogant condescending smug twat, and I deem their opinion too be worthless, however since I've cultivated loyalty among friends and accumulated power and influence regardless of their opinion people will still interact with me on my terms.
> 
> I did this when I worked and let my work determine my value not some popularity contest.


You seem to be manipulator-type. I respect that kind of people.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 8, 2018)

With all the current suicides that have been happening. I think it’s proof that material possessions and money will never be enough to fill the void of loneliness that people have. 

I would rather have friends, I could have money and could have a nice car and go to nice places but it would be incredibly lonely if I didn’t have anyone to share it with

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 8, 2018)

However it would be entirely different if I had a few friends and was rich. I already only have a small social circle that I trust. I would perfectly fine with having a small group of friends and being wealthy


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> However it would be entirely different if I had a few friends and was rich. I already only have a small social circle that I trust. I would perfectly fine with having a small group of friends and being wealthy


If people were like me, there wouldn't be suicides. I would probably do this(because of bullying-longer story), but I'm cunning enough to not do this. I also feel that I shouldn't die till I fulfill my dreams.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> You seem to be manipulator-type. I respect that kind of people.


except I don't manipulate all of the people that I can count upon are people who'm our relationship is built upon trust and aligned interests and a mutual respect, completely different from anything you can get through subversion and treachery.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 8, 2018)

John Wick said:


> except I don't manipulate all of the people that I can count upon are people who'm our relationship is built upon trust and aligned interests and a mutual respect, completely different from anything you can get through subversion and treachery.


I don't manipulate everyone. When I like someone or trust that person, I'm helpful and take care of them. However, there are not too many people I really like.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 8, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> However it would be entirely different if I had a few friends and was rich. I already only have a small social circle that I trust. I would perfectly fine with having a small group of friends and being wealthy


Like my best friend is a guy that who like me has money and we don't want anything from each other and like we're friends because we both know there's no ulterior motive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LesExit (Jun 8, 2018)

Friends... but like...why am I so broke ????


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 9, 2018)

Having money would be nice then i would be able to get what i want but i think that would be boring in the end. I kinda like working for what i get because it makes me wanting it more and i like being able to see things and want things. If i was rich i would have everything then i would have nothing to want anymore. As for friends i dont really see where they are needed because they usually turn on you eventually. I am fine with just having a couple good friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 9, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Having money would be nice then i would be able to get what i want but i think that would be boring in the end. I kinda like working for what i get because it makes me wanting it more and i like being able to see things and want things. If i was rich i would have everything then i would have nothing to want anymore. As for friends i dont really see where they are needed because they usually turn on you eventually. I am fine with just having a couple good friends.


you're looking at money simplistically. 

Having money means you have the ability to effect change, it's dumb to be like hey I'm rich and I have what I want so I'm going to just chill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 9, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Having money would be nice then i would be able to get what i want but i think that would be boring in the end. I kinda like working for what i get because it makes me wanting it more and i like being able to see things and want things. If i was rich i would have everything then i would have nothing to want anymore. As for friends i dont really see where they are needed because they usually turn on you eventually. I am fine with just having a couple good friends.


Although the fact that your vision of the world is different, I respect it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 9, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Although the fact that your vision of the world is different, I respect it.



Its different because i grew up poor so i learned to appreciate what i can get even if its something simple.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 9, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Its different because i grew up poor so i learned to appreciate what i can get even if its something simple.


Despite liking money, I only need a few things in life(read I don't care about expensive trips to other countries or big cars). I only need:
-computer/console games
-Anime/movies
-food and drinks
-internet
I probably can afford to have them. I don't care a lot about friends, because of reasons I mentioned before. I would tell more, but public thread isn't proper for confessions about life.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 14, 2018)

Once you have enough money, more and more people are bound to be around you as a way of making connections/relationships/etc. But the reasons for these are mostly selfish; they don’t usually do this because they truly like that person as a whole.

Thus, if I was rich, I would test the waters to see if the people that are considered friends with me like me for who I truly am, or if it is for the things that I have. Because I can never be too sure.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 15, 2018)

Dannie said:


> I will choose the thing I have never experienced, which is being rich. I don't need a lot of friends, 1 or 2 good friends is plenty, and some friends are not even true friends, so at least with money you won't have to deal with being betrayed.


Same as me. Money is the best friend. They will never betray and even provide you a lot of entertainment.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes, I would.


----------



## Toby (Jul 4, 2018)

I have both

We should all have both


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 12, 2018)

Money would bring about fake friends. Friends before you have money and after you have money are key.

Drake did say No New Friends for a reason. But, the reality is money is great and all and would change your life. But, with it comes a host of new problems. So, friends, a true friend is god given. Rare and better than anything money can buy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sequester (Jul 12, 2018)

Define '_friends_'.

Adults don't really have friends, they have lives, and people they could tolerate within their life. A revolving door of acquaintances, who you may forced to occupy the same space for a time; get along for however long that period lasts; go your separate ways then superficially connect through some social media website.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 12, 2018)

No, adults can have friends. You may be too busy to be around your friends as say when you are younger.


----------



## Kiseki (Jul 28, 2018)

People all be replying like 'rich', but define 'rich'? I mean... to one person that means a million and to another its a billion. I know some people cannot be replaced for a million, but try my at a billion tho. lmao.


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 28, 2018)

I know how it feels to have no money, but i also know how it feels to have no friends. And have no friends feels worse.

So yeah real friends over money, but money over fake friends.


----------



## Fëanáro (Aug 13, 2018)

I would choose money and only a few friends. I don't need a large number, only a few close ones, and with money I could ensure I and they are looked after well. I'll be civil acquaintances with others. With enough money I could look after my health better, and maybe even fuel research into medical advances that could help a lot of people.
They wouldn't be my friends, I'd probably never meet them, but people would remember me warmly for doing something to help them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2018)

What if your friends are Crazy Rich Asians?


----------



## Morglay (Aug 17, 2018)

I love my friends but I'd mow any of them down for £50k and they'd do the same to me.


----------



## Natty (Aug 19, 2018)

Money. Living with -50$ for about 4 months shows the worth of money. Not being able to eat, drive or anything makes it hard to even want to have friends.


----------



## XheguTheSavage (Sep 18, 2018)

In times like these, having people you can faithfully rely on means so much more.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 23, 2018)

Rich, granted neither are mutually exclusive but there's a lot more options with having good cash. And only need a few good friends to get through the day, fake friends are just a means to an end and to kill some time.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 24, 2018)

rich ofc


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 24, 2018)

I prefer to have friends; money is nice, but there is no substitute for the feeling that close friendship provides.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Sep 24, 2018)

Having all the money in the world doesn't cure depression, or loneliness. Having social interactions is what brings joy for most people. Unless you are extremely introverted.


----------



## El Hit (Sep 25, 2018)

I used to think I would choose friends but now I do not.
I just need money to live my life alone as I had it planed some years ago.


----------



## Eggyolk (Sep 25, 2018)

Being rich. My social circle as I grow is becoming smaller and smaller, what use would having more friends mean when I get married and have a family of my own.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 1, 2018)

Yes please


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2018)

even if it were having 0 friends, i'd choose the money


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 11, 2018)

I would think people that haven't had a comfortable amount of money or are pretty young would go for money.

Friendships and relationships are much more important imo. You can't fill any void with money and will just end up feeling more miserable.


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2018)

people tend to lie and friendships only tend to last as long as they can benefit from you. With money, you have no financial worries.


----------



## Sumu (Oct 11, 2018)

Dollar dollar bills y’all


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2018)

People can also be friendly toward you once you have money.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 11, 2018)

Jim said:


> people tend to lie and friendships only tend to last as long as they can benefit from you. With money, you have no financial worries.



Ye you're pretty young.


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm 30

Although, if i had the money now, it'd be useless to me as i'd still end up homeless. It'd only benefit me if i somehow got it after my parents died.


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi Rem here in my garage, just bought this new Lamborghini here. It’s fun to drive up here in the Hollywood hills. But you know what I like more than materialistic things? Knowledge. In fact, I’m a lot more proud of these seven new bookshelves that I had to get installed to hold two thousand new books that I bought. It’s like the billionaire Warren Buffett says, “the more you learn, the more you earn.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Oct 11, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Hi Rem here in my garage, just bought this new Lamborghini here. It’s fun to drive up here in the Hollywood hills. But you know what I like more than materialistic things? Knowledge. In fact, I’m a lot more proud of these seven new bookshelves that I had to get installed to hold two thousand new books that I bought. It’s like the billionaire Warren Buffett says, “the more you learn, the more you earn.”


lol i remember that youtube ad


----------



## Mythoclast (Oct 12, 2018)

Money


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 15, 2018)

Rich.
I can go anywhere I want, make cocktail friends, and ofc buy more watchessss....


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 26, 2018)

Human company is all well and good, but money does so much more. It solves many problems, expands possibilities and fulfills your dreams.

I don't feel good saying that, but it's the truth.


----------



## Natty (Oct 27, 2018)

Jim said:


> I'm 30
> 
> Although, if i had the money now, it'd be useless to me as i'd still end up homeless. It'd only benefit me if i somehow got it after my parents died.



Jim, your parents have no legal rights over you anymore. You need to move out.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 17, 2018)

This question isn't very difficullt for introverted people, having lots of money and no one to bother you is ideal for them. I like to move it move it


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 17, 2018)

rich please
thanks


----------



## Moritsune (Nov 17, 2018)

Even if I were to have no friends at all I'd take being rich.


----------



## Bansee (Nov 17, 2018)

Rich, hands down


----------



## mali (Nov 17, 2018)

Money.


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 17, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Hi Rem here in my garage, just bought this new Lamborghini here. It’s fun to drive up here in the Hollywood hills. But you know what I like more than materialistic things? Knowledge. In fact, I’m a lot more proud of these seven new bookshelves that I had to get installed to hold two thousand new books that I bought. It’s like the billionaire Warren Buffett says, “the more you learn, the more you earn.”


You know for someone who says you don't like materalistic things, you sure like to brag about all the stuff you bought!


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Dec 1, 2018)

Why not have many rich friends?


----------



## Jim (Dec 1, 2018)

KuzuRyuSen said:


> Why not have many rich friends?


Well, being rich does tend to help you get friends anyway


----------

